# Can i put a baby honeycomb eel with a baby green moray?



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi my name is Robert I'm a real big fan of eels. Right now I have a 55 gallon tank with a baby green moray eel ,panther grouper ,blue-spotted grouper ,cleaner shark (I don't no the name  ) zebra eel and chain link eel. Everybody gets along most of the time until feeding time then its a "free for all". The green moray is the king of the tank and tends to take over once in a while fighting with the fish but doesn't bother the other eels. I'm planning on buying larger tank I already have a lot of rock so everyone has "their spots". I was wondering if I could put a baby honeycomb eel about the same size as the green moray in eel in the tank. would they kill each other or what ?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would worry about getting the 300 gallon tank you need to house both of those groupers before getting any other life put into this 55. This tank is way too small for your current stocking list and I am surprised there isn't more aggression (although it may be taking place when you aren't looking). Keeping marine species in their adult size tank from the minute you obtain them is much smarter than stocking with the notion of upgrading later. Things happen and maybe you can't upgrade, and the creatures also will have compromised immune systems and security issues (causing stress) from day one. 

Please upgrade to a 300 gallon before adding anything else. Your fish will thank you for it.


----------



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok Thank you


----------



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

WAIT
I don't think I can get a 300 gallon is a 250 good or no ??:roll:


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

A 250 would be fine, but those get to be some rather large fish that can almost two feet and show aggression to tankmates if in smaller tanks. They also eat almost anything they can fit in their mouths, so when they do grow up, they should be the smaller fish in the tank. Otherwise you can say goodbye to some expensive marine fish ;-)


----------

